# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Acrobat Reader v.6 Splash screen [C++]

## NoteMe

Simulating the Acrobat Reader splash screen. SHowing how to draw without a form. 


Version 1:
http://download.noteme.com/prog/splash.zip








Version 2:
http://download.noteme.com/prog/splash2.zip

----------


## Electroman

:Thumb: 
Looks good. The Alpha Blending version should be really good though, can think of a few places I could use it  :Smilie: .

----------


## NoteMe

Thanks. Well I am looking forward to it too...if I wasn't doing homework right now, I would have done it right away...and you are buggin me on MSN too often too.. :Smilie: ....Just kidding.



ØØ

----------


## NoteMe

Version 2.0 is finised.

Whats left to do:

- To get rid of the actual window
- To make my own picture (I had to snitch this one)
- To clean up the code and make it usefull for others


http://download.noteme.com/prog/splash2.zip

----------

